# iMac G5 20' ALS ne démarre plus



## Mac à Rosny (17 Décembre 2009)

Là, j'ai besoin de grosses têtes pour résoudre mon problème.

Mon Mac fonctionnait correctement. Ce matin, lors d'une mise en veille automatique, j'ai eu l'atention attirée par un fort bruit de ventilo.

Je tente de le "réveiller" impossible. Les ennuis commencent. :hein:

Les symptôames:
- écran noir
- pas de chime au démarrage
- imposible de taper les différentes combinaisons de touches de démarrage, ni de démarre sur le CD d'install. Il ne va plas jusque là.

J'ai fait plusieurs resets de la SMU (bien qu'Apple dise que c'est inutile sur ce modèle): aucun résultat.

J'ai démonté le mac.
Seules les LED 1 et 2 sont allumées (gestion de l'alim OK).
La carte mère ne présente aucune anomalie (condensateurs non boursouflés).
J'ai retiré alternativement et interverti chaque barrette mémoire: aucun résultat.
J'ai changé la pile bouton. J'ai obtenu, ô miraaaacle ! un démarrage (la 3e LED s'est alors allumée). J'étais tout content pensant avoir résolu le problème, mais je n'ai plus eu ensuite d'autre démarrage, et le multimètre me dit que la charge de la pile est suffisante.

A noter un détail, sur ce mac, il y a une lumière en façade qui s'éteint une fois que le mac a démarré.
Sur le mien, cette lumière s'allume au démarrage, décline, mais au lieu de s'éteindre complètement, elle se rallume cycliquement.

Autre détail, j'ai déjà eu un problème avec ce mac : j'ai dû remplacer l'alim. Tout est entré dans l'odre ensuite.

Hypothèses de réflexion:
- Une c... sur la carte mère (pas fréquent surtout après ces années d'utilisation)
- Encore un problème d'alim (mais les LED 1 et 2 sont OK).

Berf, j'ai un boulot d'enfer à terminer. Je suis paralysé. Ca tombe (comme souvent) au pire des moments.

Alors si vous avez un coup de génie pensez à moi.

D'avance merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Décembre 2009)

On connaissance à exectament le même problème sur son iMac ALS 17" depuis 2 mois, j'ai fait des test sur l'alim toute les sortis sont OK, pour moi sa cm est morte et toi aussi, malheureusement


----------



## Mac à Rosny (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai enfin accès à un mac.

J'ai effectué pas mal de tests depuis hier.
En fait, le problème est qu'il n'y a aucune logique.
Parfois j'ai le chime, et la LED 3 s'allume, parfois je n'ai qu'une écran noir, avec tous les intermédiaires possibles.
Quand le démarrage est complet, le plantage n'est jamais loin.

J'ai utulisé Applejack (qpplejqck pour les intimes ).
J'ai une erreur 35 type UUID constante.

J'oscille entre deux hypothèses:
- un problème de CM (surtout), 
- et un problème d'alimentation (mais j'ai démonté complètement l'alimentation sans trouver de condensateurs anormaux, et les LED 1 et 2 s'allument toujours correctement).

Mon problème: essayer d'avoir plus d'éléments en faveur de la CM => commande nouveau mac immédiate
Sinon, achat d'une nième alim.

Je suis sur la RP, je me demande si un genius bar peut m'aider dans cette démarche.
Qu'en pe"nsez-vous ?

En tout cas cet iMac G5 20' a été le moins fiable de toute la lignée de macs achetés depuis l'Apple II. 

Pute borgne ce qu'on est mal sans mac !!


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Décembre 2009)

Exactement le même problème que mon pote, les iMac G5 2G aurent t-il des problèmes caché en plus des condos ? Perso je ne pense pas a l'alim car je l'ai testé mais bon ...

Tout les mac G5 (Powermac et iMac) ont le pire reccord de fiabilité Apple ...

Si tu trouve fait moi signe, au genius bar il vont pas se faire chier, ils y connaissent que dal, je les vois mal sortir l'oscillo et commencer à mesurer la charge et décharge des condos, et de vérifié les droites des ci ...

PS : Mais plus j'y pense plus je pense à une histoire de pross :mouais:


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Décembre 2009)

Merci Oldmac.

C'est une bonne hypothèse cette histoire de processeur.
Je n'y avais pas pensé.

Comme toi, je suis un peu sceptique sur les geniuses du Genius bar.
Ils ont comme consigne 1/4 d'heure par "patient".
Les différents essais préliminaires dépassent ce temps. Il ne reste pas de temps pour les tests vraiment intéressants. Je pense que la conclusion va être rapidement: "il faut changer la CM *et* l'alim", ce qui ne va rien changer à mon problème.
Je vais commander une autre machine, et vendre l'ancienne à un prix donné... pour les pièces.
Je vais quand même au préalable, récupérer le DD et "l'habiller" en externe pour sauver un peu les meubles.
Finalement j'ai été bien arnaqué sur cette machine. Même si je suis toujours fidèle aux machines et surtout à l'OS, Apple a réussi, sur ce coup-là, à me rendre méfiant et critique sur la fiabilité... et donc sur les prix pratiqués.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Décembre 2009)

Salut, je sais que tu est en train de vendre ton iMac mais jer vient de récuperer celui de mon ami pour un petit moment ...

Donc les problèmes :

Led 1 et 2 s'allument a chaque fois mais desfois y'a le bong, mais pas la led 3, de temps en temps il démarre (led 3 s'allume et là, il freeze, sois sur la pomme d'OS X, sois sur le bureau après quelques minutes, hier après quelque démarrage non concluant il à démarrée et a tenu 4h43 minutes avant de freezer lamentablement, j'ai rien trouver au sujet des freezes dans la console.

Sinon quand je dit freeze la souris se bloque et le son aussi (sur la note qui se jouait) et puis au bout de 2 à 3 minutes les ventillos partent à plein régime.

à chaque fois qu'il ne démarre pas de toute façon les ventilos partent à plein régime après 2-3 minutes ...

Je pensqe à l'alim ou la carte mère de toute façon pas trop le choix 

AHT OK
Ram OK
J'ai essayé sans l'airport et le bluetouch -> pareil
Aucun condos gonflé

Alors ???


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Décembre 2009)

Je commence à en avoir vu passer un certain nombre de ces G5 à l'accent chinois.
Pour le Mac de ton copain, je pense plutôt à une CM (voir au processeur) qu'à l'alim.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Décembre 2009)

ça y ai j'avais raison c'est bien le processeur j'ai appuyé sur le logo G5 à l'endroit a côté de l'alimentation (le pross est juste en dessous), j'ai appuyé fort et ... Bong et ça marche à chaque fois et à chaque fois que je lâche ça plante 

Maintenant pour ressouder le processeur ça va pas être de la tarte, peut être avec un décapeur thermique, sinon je metterais une cale en bois ...

Mac à Rosny j'aimerais juste que tu essaye sur ton G5 pour voir si c'est bien le pross toit aussi (peut être pas)

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est à cause de la chauffe excessive tout ça, quand c'est pas le GPU qui merde, c'est le CPU ...

Merci Apple pour vos objet design et vos système de refroidissement inefficace

Voila, Voila je vous tient au courant

PS : Sinon personne n'a un four à refusion CMS ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (31 Décembre 2009)

Génial Oldmac !
Excellente idée !

Je ne peux pas confirmer ton hypothèse sur mon mac, car je l'ai déjà vendu à quelqu'un qui avait besoin d'une alim

Ceci dit bon courage pour la soudure.
Tu vas t'amuser...


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Décembre 2009)

Oué c'est sûr


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Janvier 2010)

Petite nouvelle, l'iMac fonctionne pas trop mal il peut tenir de 7h à 23-25 heures sans planter, il faut éviter la mise en veille, le problème se situe en bas à gauche du processeur (à gauche du logo G5), j'ai perfectionné la cale maintenant c'est une CLé USB qui le maintient en vie !

Demain des photos et un petit tuto voir une video

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est qu'il chauffe trop


----------

